# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  === کمک در رابطه با رشته ی روان شناسی ===

## moho

سلام خدمت دوستان گلم در انجمن ؛  :Y (766): 

غرض از مزاحمت اینه که یکی از دوستان در امر انتخاب رشته دچار تردید شده و در مورد* رشته ی روان شناسی*  از من توضیحاتی خواسته  .... 

منتها چون از این رشته واقعا چیز زیادی نمی دونم ، از شما دوستان می خوام که من رو در این امر یاری کنید و اگه رشته یا رشته های دیگه هم مد نظرتون هست اون ها رو هم ذکر کنید و در موردشون توضیح بدید ....

رتبه ی ایشون ؛ حدودا 8000 منطقه 2 

پ . ن ؛ متاسفانه ایشون زیاد با محیط پر استرس اتاق عمل ، کنار نمی یاد ...

پیشاپیش ممنون و مدیون همه ی شما دوستان هستم ...

بازم ممنون از لطف شما و وقتی که برای این تایپیک گذاشتین ...

فدای گل روی شما ...  :22:

----------


## Mohammad.h

رشته روانشناسي در مقطع کارشناسي (ليسانس) داراي 3 گرايش است. اين گرايش ها عبارتند از: 

1- روانشناسي باليني 2- روانشناسي عمومي 3- روانسنجي 

آينده شغلي و بازار کار در هر يک از گرايش هاي فوق در اين مقطع از قرار زير است: 

1- پس از طي دوره 4 ساله روانشناسي باليني و کسب مدرک کارشناسي در اين گرايش، فرد مي تواند 

- به عنوان کارشناس اين رشته در مراکز دولتي نظير بهزيستي- شهرداري- نيروي انتظامي- سازمان زندان ها- کانون اصلاح و تربيت و ... در قسمت مربوطه جذب به کار شود. 

- در آموزش و پرورش به عنوان معلم و يا دبير در دروس مربوطه و يا به عنوان مشاور مدرسه جذب به کار شود. 

- در کلينيک هاي درمان اعتياد به عنوان روانشناس مشغول کار شوند. 

- در کلينيک هاي مشاوره اي به کارهاي درماني، و يا تشخيصي نظير گرفتن تست هاي هوش و شخصيت بپردازد (کلينيک هاي مشاوره اي به علت تجربه کم کاري به ندرت تمايل به پذيرش يک کارشناس روانشناسي به عنوان درمانگر دارند) 

- همکاري با روانپزشک (روانپزشکان در مطلب خصوصي خود، به ندرت تمايل به پذيرش يک کارشناس روانشناسي به عنوان درمانگر دارند) 

- با اخذ مجوز از سازمان بهزيستي اقدام به تاسيس "مهد کودک" نمايد. 

- با اخذ مجوز از سازمان بهزيستي اقدام به تاسيس "سراي سالمندان" نمايد. 

- به عنوان مربي مهد کودک مشغول به کار شود. 

2- پس از طي دوره 4 ساله روانشناسي عمومي و کسب مدرک کارشناسي در اين گرايش، فرد مي تواند 

- به عنوان کارشناس اين رشته در مراکز دولتي نظير بهزيستي- شهرداري- نيروي انتظامي- سازمان زندان ها- کانون اصلاح و تربيت و ... در قسمت مربوطه جذب به کار شود. 

- در آموزش و پرورش به عنوان معلم و يا دبير در دروس مربوطه و يا به عنوان مشاور مدرسه جذب به کار شود. 

- با اخذ مجوز از سازمان بهزيستي اقدام به تاسيس مهد کودک نمايد. 

- با اخذ مجوز از سازمان بهزيستي اقدام به تاسيس سراي سالمندان نمايد. 

- به عنوان مربي مهد کودک مشغول به کار شود. 

3- پس از طي دوره 4 ساله روانسنجي و کسب مدرک کارشناسي در اين گرايش، فرد مي تواند 

- به عنوان کارشناس اين رشته در مراکز دولتي نظير بهزيستي- شهرداري- نيروي انتظامي- سازمان زندان ها- کانون اصلاح و تربيت و ... در قسمت مربوطه جذب به کار شود. 

- در آموزش و پرورش به عنوان معلم و يا دبير در دروس مربوطه جذب به کار شود. 

- با اخذ مجوز از سازمان بهزيستي اقدام به تاسيس مهد کودک نمايد. 

- با اخذ مجوز از سازمان بهزيستي اقدام به تاسيس سراي سالمندان نمايد. 

- در کلينيک هاي مشاوره اي و يا در مطب روانپزشک به اجرا و تفسير آزمون هاي بپردازد. 

مقطع کارشناسي ارشد 

در مقطع کارشناسي ارشد، اين رشته تا آزمون کارشناسي ارشد سال 1389 داراي ۶ گرايش است. اين گرايش ها عبارتند از: 

1- روانشناسي عمومي 2- روانشناسي باليني 3- روانشناسي باليني کودک و نوجوان 

4- سنجش و اندازه گيري يا روانسجي 5- روانشناسي صنعتي و سازماني ۶.روانشناسی شخصیت 

با توجه به اينکه در کشور ما برخلاف ساير کشورها، در رشته روانشناسي تفکيک زمينه هاي شغلي بين گرايش ها وجود ندارد، بازار کار در همه گرايش هاي ذکر شده به جز دو گرايش روانشناسي صنعتي و سازماني و سنجش و اندازه گيري يا روانسجي يکسان و به شرح ذيل است؛ 

1- با دارا بودن مدرک کارشناسي ارشد در گرايش هاي فوق فرد مي تواند: 

- پس از احراز شرايط لازم (ازجمله 800 ساعت کارآموزي در مراکز داراي مجوز رسمي، تاييديه از اساتيد رشته و ...) و دريافت مجوز از سازمان نظام روانشناسي اقدام به تاسيس کلينيک مشاوره بنمايد. 

- به عنوان کارشناس اين رشته در مراکز دولتي نظير بهزيستي- شهرداري- نيروي انتظامي- سازمان زندان ها- کانون اصلاح و تربيت و ... در قسمت مربوطه جذب به کار شود. 

- در واحدهاي کوچک دانشگاه آزاد و يا دوره هاي فراگير و يا موسسات آموزش عالي آزاد به عنوان مدرس فعاليت کند. 

- در آموزش و پرورش به عنوان معلم و يا دبير در دروس مربوطه و يا به عنوان مشاور مدرسه جذب به کار شود. 

- با اخذ مجوز از سازمان بهزيستي اقدام به تاسيس مهد کودک نمايد. 

- با اخذ مجوز از سازمان بهزيستي اقدام به تاسيس سراي سالمندان نمايد. 

- در کلينيک هاي درمان اعتياد به عنوان روانشناس مشغول به کار شوند (اشتغال در اين مراکز مستلزم تحصيل در گرايش روانشناسي باليني است و دارا بودن مدرک کارشناسي اين گرايش کافي است). 

- در کلينيک هاي مشاوره اي به کارهاي درماني بپردازد 

- با روانپزشکان در کلينيک هاي خصوصي ايشان همکاري کند (البته روانپزشکان مايل به همکاري با کارشناسان ارشد در گرايش هاي باليني و خانواده درماني هستند). 

- در کلينيک هاي مشاوره و روان درماني کودک به کارهاي درماني مثل بازي درماني و ... بپردازد (در اين مراکز تاکيد بيشتر روي کارشناسان ارشد با گرايش باليني کودک و نوجوان و باليني است). 

2- با دارا بودن مدرک کارشناسي ارشد در گرايش روانسنجي، فرد به عنوان يک متخصص در طراحي و ساخت آزمون هاي جديد، استاندارد کردن آزمون هاي موجود و تفسير دقيق نتايج آزمون هاي انجام شده فعاليت کند. 

3- در گرايش شخصیت و صنعتي و سازماني که در ايران اخيرا به گرايش هاي روانشناسي اضافه شده است، زمينه اصلي کار در مراکز صنعتي و کارخانه ها به منظور گزينش نيروهاي مناسب با شغل و به کار گيري روش هايي جهت افزايش بهره وري و در سمت هاي مسئول کارگزيني، مسئول منابع انساني، مسئول برنامه ريزي نيروي انساني، مسئول بالندگي سازماني، مسئول تحقيق و توسعه منابع انساني، مسئول روابط کارکنان، آموزش کارکنان و ... است. اما در ايران اين گرايش کمتر مورد توجه قرار مي گيرد و فارغ التحصيلان اين گرايش هرچند اندک هستند اما به ندرت موفق به يافتن شرايط کاري متناسب با گرايش خود مي شوند بنابراين فارغ التحصيلان اين گرايش اکثرا در زمينه هاي ذکر شده در باره گرايش هاي 1 و 2 مشغول به کار مي شوند. 

منبع:موسسه آموزش عالي آزاد اکسين 

کلمات کلیدی: بازارکار، بازارکار رشته های دانشگاهی، بازارکار رشته روانشناسی، بازارکار لیسانس روانشناسی، آینده شغلی روانشناسی

----------


## ..زهرا..

یکی میگفت روانشناسی بالینی بهتره ازعمومی

----------


## TIGER

> یکی میگفت روانشناسی بالینی بهتره ازعمومی


بله بالینی بهتره از عمومی ولی خب من خودم چند نفر میشناسم که این رشته رو خوندن و بعد از چند مدت شدیدا افسرده شدن یا به مرز دیوانگی رسیدن این رشته اسمش با خودشه یعنی شما باید بری با کسی که در بالین هست و کاملا دیوونه صحبت بکنی که دل شیر می خواد و اعصاب فولادی پس اگر علاقه ای نباشه یه ریسک بزرگه

----------

